# NDTRAX



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Well I want to give two thumbs up to Kirsch here on the board. I picked up some of his software for both a Garmin and the PC to use with Google Earth Maps. I loaded it up on Google Earth, went to a favorite coyote spot out in the badlands and all I can say is, WOW. This is some good stuff. Definitely worth the money in my book. The Garmin chip is outstanding also. I've only had it for about an hour and just playing with it, it will definitely open the playing field.

Disclaimer: I'm not being payed by Kirsch or anyone else, I'm just a user like the rest of you. I'm just letting you guys know that there is a product out there that will open your mind up to all the land out there that is public in ND. Best thing is no more paper maps of forest service, or game and fish maps.

very cool!

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Can this be purchased at stores like Scheels? I thought I had heard that somewhere.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yep. But, I went right through Kirsch.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Cool I will have to check it out.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Couldn't agree more.Fantastic.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

*xdeano*, glad to see the product arrived and how it is already impacting your hunting. I created NDTRAX for myself originally and when I found out how helpful it was with hunting, fishing, and other outdoor activities, I wanted to make sure others could benefit from it as well. After a few years, the product has continued to improve from great suggestions of many people on this site, across ND, and many other states, and it has led to the creation of TRAX and TRAX PC maps for many additional states.

*Fallguy,* many stores carry TRAX maps or as xdeano indicated it can be ordered directly from the website. You can see a list of some of the retail stores carrying TRAX maps at http://www.koutdoorproducts.com/html/retail.html.

Korey Kirschenmann
*Owner:* Kirsch's Outdoor Products
*Email:*[email protected]
*Phone:* (701) 261-9017
*Web:* http://www.koutdoorproducts.com


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

kirsch

Once you put that chip in your gps, can you continue to save info to the chip? For instance, can you continue to use other Maps programs for navigation purposes (like finding a stadium in Minneapolis, or an airport in Kansas City, etc?)? The GPS I have came with a small chip in it, and obviously you can only have one chip in there at a time.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

FallGuy,

It depends on the GPS and what type of chip/card is in the GPS. For instance, waypoints and tracks are by default store in the internal memory of the GPS, so typically have nothing to do with the memory card. The GPS functions as normal when the TRAX chip is in the GPS with the exception of all the extra information added to the map and GPS.

If you put NDTRAX in a Garmin Nuvi for instance, all your same abilities to have the GPS do turn by turn navigation and find key points of interest stay the same, but you now have public lands, lake contours, boat ramps, trails and much more detail on the GPS. This is because the base map on the NUVI which allows this type of functionality is still there. However, if you had a Garmin handheld for instance and had a topo program and/or an automotive map that was on the card which was replaced by NDTRAX, whatever map elements and in some case functionality associated with the chip are no longer on the GPS. NDTRAX by default doesn't route but it works with default maps of the GPS so whatever functionality exists on the GPS without any chip in, will also work when NDTRAX has been entered. Many of your handhelds will do turn by turn already with the base maps of the GPS as well. Sorry to give you such a vague answer but it depends on the GPS and the type of card in the GPS.

It is very likely the chip that is in your GPS right now is blank and provided to you by the company if you ever wished to upload additional maps to the unit. Take the chip out and see if anything changes and if nothing does, when you put in NDTRAX, you will be amazed as how much more effective your GPS just became for hunting, fishing, hiking, etc.

Feel free to send me an email if you have more questions or want to let me know the type of GPS, etc, and I can help with more information.

Korey Kirschenmann
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

kirsch I have a Garmin 60 CsX. I got it half price at Cabelas about 3 weeks ago when they were running that deal. I am still learning how to use it. Took it to Sioux Falls this weekend and played around with it a little bit.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

The 60CSx does include a memory card, but it is blank. The default maps on the unit are not held on the included memory card as they are in base memory of the GPS. The provided memory card is used if you purchase external maps on CD-ROM so you could transfer the maps to the card. NDTRAX takes it a step further, and is sent on a preloaded memory card for you, so all you would need to do is take out the blank microSD card found under the batteries, and replace it with NDTRAX and all the NDTRAX elements will appear on your GPS. It is like having the PLOTS guide on steroids right on your GPS. The functionality you used before stays the same but now with many new map elements.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Ok I got it. But lets say I go to Minneapolis. Then i would want to remove the ND Trax chip, and replace it with the blank chip (if I have saved maps on it right?) Since I wouldn't be in ND anyway there would be no point in having that in there then.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes, if you added some type of MN specific map, then it may make sense to have it in your 60CSx or just buy MNTRAX and you are covered for both ND and MN.

You are right though in Minnesota, NDTRAX doesn't help either. If the only custom map you use is NDTRAX (which is very likely), then there may never be a reason to remove it as I keep mine in almost all the time. It doesn't help you in another state but why take a chance on losing the chip if you are only using NDTRAX as your only custom map.


----------

